# How to flash the motheboard bios without floppy?



## Zubasa (Oct 31, 2006)

The topic says it all.
My Board is an MSI- 480M2 
MS-7184 <= Use same bios as 7093


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2006)

You need to make a 98 boot disk on a CD.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 31, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> You need to make a 98 boot disk on a CD.



But how is the point...
Can you help me?
Or should i just google it....


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2006)

Google is your friend on this topic. Someone here might have a link on this.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2006)

use nero and select create bootable disk it makes an ntfs bootdisk or 98 whatever os u are on


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 31, 2006)

I end up with quite a mess lol.
Confused XD


----------



## Judas (Oct 31, 2006)

MSI Live Update       
You can always use this    

• Online update BIOS/Driver/Firmware/Utility.
• Live Monitor auto-detects and suggests the latest BIOS/Driver/Utilities information. not sure if this installs the new bios  worth having a look though



 I use the ASUS update one ..i am just too lazy ..cant be bothered to copy the new  bios to floppy/disc


----------

